# Dead Reckoning - from "Land of the Dead" Romero movie - post-apocalyptic scratchbuilt truck - 1/24



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

My last completed project, a post-apocalyptic scratchbuilt truck inspired by "Land of the Dead" (also known as George A. Romero's Land of the Dead), a 2005 post-apocalyptic horror film written and directed by George A. Romero

The truck : 

​
The kits : 
​

And after one year of tries and many mistakes,
Tadaaaaa...... 

















​









the original truck is there :


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty accurate replica and great weathering and detail.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

holy smokes. that is epic!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> holy smokes. that is epic!


What he said ^ ^ ^ Xs 2!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I've never seen the movie, but after seeing this I can say I am (pardon) blown away. Beautiful work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW!! 😮


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

NTRPRZ said:


> I've never seen the movie, but after seeing this I can say I am (pardon) blown away. Beautiful work.


Same here. The perfect vehicle for making some zombie roadkill.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Loved the movie--that is one massive piece of hardware. You definitely did it justice. Now for some 1/24th scale zombies... 😀


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

NTRPRZ said:


> I've never seen the movie, but after seeing this I can say I am (pardon) blown away. Beautiful work.


While not an amazing movie, it's fairly decent. Having a 'smart' zombie is its unique talking point. after that its fairly predictable.


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. 
I'm thinking about one or two zombies but figures are too expensive at this scale. 
I'll try to recycle a trashed one when I find it


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Philbouq said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> I'm thinking about one or two zombies but figures are too expensive at this scale.
> I'll try to recycle a trashed one when I find it


Wait long enough and they all look trashed!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Excellent work on this... Love the rusty weathering...or is that zombie blood??


----------



## Flintfx (Aug 29, 2021)

Philbouq said:


> My last completed project, a post-apocalyptic scratchbuilt truck inspired by "Land of the Dead" (also known as George A. Romero's Land of the Dead), a 2005 post-apocalyptic horror film written and directed by George A. Romero
> 
> The truck :
> 
> ...


I am one of Te 3 guys that built that truck. Thank you for this. I am honoured you love it that much. I also put together the station wagon they called woody. That was fun.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to boards @Flintfx 

Any inside stories you can share about the 1:1 build?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Flintfx said:


> I am one of Te 3 guys that built that truck. Thank you for this. I am honoured you love it that much. I also put together the station wagon they called woody. That was fun.


Man, I loved that truck. Really made the movie, IMHO.


----------

